# GAMEKEEPER CATAPULTS IN EXOTIC WOOD?



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

hello! just a quick question and i would like your honest opinions, i have been thinking about bringing out some exotic wood frames, would people be interested in paying a little more for exotic woods? i use to do a lot of work in buffalo horn / camel bone / deer antler / brass & much more, but although all those frames were beautiful no one wanted to pay the price, the reason i stick to multiplex now is because i can make them fast of a high quality and sell them cheap while still making a comfortable profit, i realy like working in other materials but i have to think buisness minded and go were the money is, it seems most people would rather spend less on a multiplex frame than more on a exotic frame, is this right? many thanks john


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Well... I'd like to see it, and I'd like to buy some, but I couldn't.
I'm sure they would sell well with others though.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I think if you made some that you could display on YouTube then just make to order but I think you will always make your money on the multiplex.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Gwilym said:


> I think if you made some that you could display on YouTube then just make to order but I think you will always make your money on the multiplex.


i think your right, as lovely has the exotic woods are i think that theres more money to be earned in the multiplex


----------



## Ted (May 27, 2011)

A commission model might work - post pictures of your old slingshots in bone, antler, brass, etc. and a price you'd be happy with next to each picture, and then people who are interested could pick what they like and ask you to make one just like it for the stated price. So you don't spend the time to make one until you have a buyer.


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

John, at the rate your business is picking up, have you considering bringing on an apprentice to help with the multiplex cattys and focusing your talents on fancier ones/pricier ones, like exotic woods, and one-off designs? I guess it all depends on what your plans are for the business.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

I t would be nice to see some models offered in exotic woods with a price shown, even if there were a week or 10 day waiting period. A lot of people want something "special" when they part with money and an extra 20 or so isn't as important as having a good shooter and a show piece made of nice wood.

Al


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

I think some exotic or specialty woods as a custom order maybe, I could see a huge market for dymondwood, especially cocobolo dymondwood, that stuff is beautiful, unfortunately it's also expensive and hard to get at times

edit: all this is assuming that you keep your low cost multiplex line going strong, even from the US your catapults are a bargain!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

you work multiplex and make it look sexy


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Exotic wood sounds nice


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I think if you made them in exotic wood i think they would sell, people dont mind paying out for your one offs, i think the collectors would buy them no trouble, jeff


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

I think people tend to not buy the antler and bone slingshots because it is shaped based on something that is natural, but the board-cuts are designed based on a template. Exotic wood would sell, but I think not in big quantities because you've made an impression on being a good multiplex seller instead of an exotic wood seller.

ed: spelling error


----------



## luke brisco (Jun 25, 2011)

I think you should! but I think it would be best to only make a few different ones and put them on your youtube channel then make them to order


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Well John.. to be honest, u are the "Multiplex Master".. if ur asking me- stick with the multiplex and dont change the wood. u are special because of wat u do, so i think u should just stay like that







.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Concidering what I've seen of your talents you'd probably be able to sell a limeted amount on e-bay. Start 'em at a price your comfortable with and see how they go. I once sold a pram I found that had been left out for garbage pick up. Cost me $60 for new wheels and bits, a bit of a clean up and it went for $780. More than the latest version was selling retail. Go figure! It's all about how you write up your discription. Marketing I mean not fibs.
The only thing with such a beautiful product is that people would love to own such things and some might pay high prices but these are usually more collectables that practical tools, taken out to show off to friends etc. so your never going to get a great deal of orders but hey, alot of people collect stuff. It's all in how you market them I think.
Cheers


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Exotic Slingshots will be great for you John, you have an excellent reputation and many people know you and in my opinion what you do and the price you put you always will sell any type of slingshot
In my case i will buy from you


----------

